# Monitor 3D Spiele Fähig?



## Himmelskrieger (7. Mai 2012)

*Monitor 3D Spiele Fähig?*

Ich habe gerade etwas bei Alternate geschaut und habe das hier gefunden:

HannsG HS233H3B



> Dank Full HD-Auflösung, DVI-D mit HDCP, HDMI und einer Diagonale von 58,4 cm (23") empfiehlt sich der TFT-Monitor HS233H3B von HannsG *perfekt für spannende Filme und actiongeladene Spiele mit nVidia 3D Vision-Technologie.* Große Blickwinkel sowie hohe Helligkeits- und Kontrastwerte sorgen für helle und gestochen scharfe Bilder mit lebendigen Farben. Mit einer schnellen Reaktionszeit von nur 3 ms (GtG) werden selbst rasante Szenen flüssig und ohne lästige Nachzieheffekte dargestellt.



Er kostet 130€ und unterstützt laut Alternate ja 3D Vision und 3D Spiele.

Nvidia:



> Hannstar HS233
> - LCD Monitor
> - 23.6 '' - 1920x1080
> - 3D Vision Surround-Ready



Aber in der Liste der Anfoderungen für 3D vision steht das er kein 3D Vision unterstützt.

Kann ich nun mit den Monitor und Nvidia 3D Vision Kit 2 in 3D Spiele spielen und 3D Filme sehen?

Bewertungen:



> ...und die 3D Funktion(weshalb man sich einen 120Hz Monitor wahrscheinlich kaufen wird) funktioniert auch einwandfrei...


Der rest konnte es nicht testen, da sie kein Kit oder zu schlechte Graka haben.

Desweiteren steht auf der Nvidia Seite das meine 9500GT kein 3D unterstützt, ich habe aber damit (mit einer rot/cyan Brille) über die 3D Funktion der Nvidia Treiber schon testweise in 3D gespielt. 

Später soll es aber eine (auch laut der Liste unterstütze) GTX 560 (TI) werden.

-Hardware wird dafür noch aufgerüstet  

Ich würde mir erst den Monitor kaufen (Nach neuer Graka+NT), und später danach noch das 3D Kit.


----------



## ich111 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Monitor 3D Spiele Fähig?*

Wenn es so angegeben ist dürfte es funktionieren, alledings kosten 3D-Vision Monitore normalerweise mehr als 250€, folglich muss irgenwo gespart werden. 
Was für Spiele willst du Spielen?
Eine 560ti reicht in keinster Weise für halbwechs aktuelle Spiele in 3D mit Full HD. Ich würde mir daher eher ein Alrounder (Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" | Geizhals Deutschland) oder einen normalen Monitor mit guter Reaktionszeit kaufen (ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) | Geizhals Deutschland)
Wenn du auf 3D bestehst würde ich mir einen ordentlichen Monitor (BenQ XL2420T, 23.6" (9H.L7PLB.QBE) | Geizhals Deutschland) kaufen und eine leistungsstarke Graka


----------



## Painkiller (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Monitor 3D Spiele Fähig?*

Der GTX560Ti wird unter 3D-Betrieb sehr schnell die Luft ausgehen. Je nach Spiel können hier die FPS um bis zu 50% einbrechen. Die Folge: Ruckeln!
Für 3D würde ich zu einer High-End-Karte alá Nivida GTX680 oder GTX580 greifen. Als Monitor kommt hier entweder der BenQ XL2420T in Frage, oder aber der 27" Asus.
ASUS VG278H, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## MourDog (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Monitor 3D Spiele Fähig?*

Zudem kommt, dass ein nvidia 3d vision 2 kit noch mehr als 100€ kostet. Mal eben so Spiele in 3d zocken ist nicht. Dazu gehört einiges an Hardware und dementesprechend Geld. 

Mit deiner nvidia 9500gt wirst du nicht weit kommen!


----------



## Himmelskrieger (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Monitor 3D Spiele Fähig?*

Ich habe einen HP Monitor, 23", Full HD, 5ms Reaktionzeit, LED, 3000000:1 Contrast

Mir geht es nicht darum das ich aktuelle Spiele auf max. Einstellungen in Full HD und 3D spielen kann, mir reicht es völlig wenn ich in einer geringeren Auflösung und mit halben Einstellungen spielen kann.

Für mich ist alles über 30fps in ordnung, damit kann ich schön Spielen ;D

Der Monitor kam mal 200€, im März, der Preis ist aber gesunken.

Die 9500GT werde ich auch nicht für 3D nutzen , sondern wohl einer GTX 560 (TI)


Das 3D Kit würde ich ja dazu kaufen, und auch 3D Blue Rays sehen, entwieder über späteren Blue Ray Player oder PS3 wenn das geht.

Spiele, ich würde gerne:

Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit (2010) spielen, wenn das geht, in der Liste stehen nur NFS: HP, NFS: HP 2 und NFS3: HP
Und Half Life 2 (+Epi 1 und 2), TF2, Half Life 1 Complete, Dirt 3 in 3D Spielen, die sollen alle "Hervorragend" laufen.

Half Life 1 und 2 dürften in max. gehen (Laufen so auf meiner 9500GT flüssig), und Dirt 3 würde ich mich mit Nidiregen Grafikeinstellungen glücklich geben  (So hat Dirt 2 bei mir auch Super Spaß gemacht!)

Und halt Command and Conquer 3 + RA3 die gehen Hervorragen und Gut.

Mir würde es haubtsächlich darum gehen 3D Blue Rays zu sehen (Über PS3 wäre schön), und die par Spiele nicht in max. Einstellungne (Niedrig bis Mittel) in 3D spielen zu können.

Mir ist auch noch der Monitor eingefallen:

http://www.amazon.de/LG-Monitor-Ful...TF8&coliid=I32QEIT6TMG706&colid=1RWHAB6RA960F

Er hat 3,6 Sterne von 5, dieser geht auch wunderbar mit 3D Blue Rays auf der PS3.
Besonders reitzt mich diser für das 3D Film sehen, was wohl gut Funktionierne soll laut den bis jetzt durchgelesenen Kommentaren.

Auch das 2D in 3D , ich würde den Monitor halt als 2. 23" er am PC anschließen wollen, und auf diesen dann 2D in 3D bzw. 3D Komplatibel Games spielen , und halt 3D Blue Rays über die PS3.

Würde es gehen 2x 23"er an einen PC zu betreiben und den einen in 3D zu nutzen?, auf den 3D den Film sehen und auf den anderen Surfen, oder muss ich dafür den 2D ausschalten?.

Kann ich im 2D Modus beide Monitore nutzen um jetzt den Desktop zu vergrössern, und halt MC auf den einen im Fenster und Chrome auf den anderne zu nutzen?

Kann man Vollbild spielen sagen das sie nur auf den einen Monitor laufen sollen?, und der andere dann schwarz bleibt, oder optimal G+ angezeigt wird?

Im Test scheint dieser Monitor ganz gut zu sein.

Was haltet ihr von diesen Monitor, ich weis das er nicht so gutes 3D hat wie das teurere Nvidia Kit.
Aber Polarisiert ist mir lieber,  und der Preis und die Leistung scheinen gut zu sein.

Edit:
Die ganzen Spiele die ich spielen würde, werden von diesen Monitor mit der Software auch unterstützt ;D

http://www.tridef.com/user-guide/supported-games/international-games

Denke den nehme ich.


----------



## ich111 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Monitor 3D Spiele Fähig?*

Du hast doch eh einen FullHD-Monitor, warum willst du dir einen neuen Kaufen. Und eine 560Ti kann 3D mit 30FPS nur mit stark reduzierten Details und ohne/kaum Kantenglättung durchführen. Tridef braucht halt noch mal ordentlich Leistung. Mit PS3 3D auf dem Monitor wird es schwierig, da die Shutterbrillen vom PC gesteuert werden, daher brauchst du dann eigentlich einen passiven 3D-Monitor (*z.B. dein *LG D2342P), der auch die HDMI 3D Standards beherscht
(dein LG soll das laut der Herstellerseite LG D2342P TFT - LG CINEMA 3D - die nächste Generation 3D Monitore.)


----------



## Himmelskrieger (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Monitor 3D Spiele Fähig?*

Ich hab den LG nicht , ich will mir den kaufen für das 3D Filme sehen (über PS3 und PC), das soll gut funktionieren, auch mit 2D ind 3D und alle Spiele werden supportet, und das umwandeln sieht auch ganz gut aus (Zumindest auf einen 2D Monitor angesehen).

Ich habe einen HP 2331x und bin, bis auf das er kein 3D hat wunschlos Glücklich.

Ich würde halt PS3 per HDMI und PC per DVI-D ran, und Blue Rays über PS3 sehen, und halt ein par Games und Youtbue 3D in 3D, vielleicht auch 2D Filme in 3D ansehen.

-2D meine ich halt normale Version ohne richtiges 3D


----------



## Painkiller (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Monitor 3D Spiele Fähig?*

Langsam blick ich nicht mehr durch. 

Also:

- Für 3D brauchst du einen 120Hz-Monitor. Dazu entweder ein Dual-DVI-D oder ein DisplayPort-Kabel.
Ich empfehle hier einen Monitor ohne Polfiltertechnik. Am besten den BenQ XL2420T. Von 2D-3D-Konverter halte ich nichts. 

- Dann brauchst du ein Nvidia 3D-Vision II-Kit oder die TriDef-Software für AMD-Karten

- Außerdem einen PC der genug Rechenpower für sowas hat. Dein AMD X2 wird da in die Knie gehen. Hier sollte schon ein Intel 2500K, 2600K, oder Ivy drin sein. 
Das gleiche gilt für die Grafikkarte. Eine GTX680 oder GTX580 ist hier Pflicht. 3D @ Low macht nämlich keinen Spaß, das kann ich dir versichern. 

- Zu 3D-Blu-Ray. Hier wäre ein internes Laufwerk von Vorteil. Wirklich viel kosten die auch nicht mehr. 

- PS3 3D benötigt ein HDMI 1.3/1.4-Kabel laut Internet.


----------



## ich111 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Monitor 3D Spiele Fähig?*

Wenn du mit deinem Monitor zufrieden bist warum willst du nur wegen 3D aufrüsten. 3D braucht nur extrem viel Leistung und kostet daher sehr viel.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Monitor 3D Spiele Fähig?*

Warum ratest du mir von Polfiltertechnik ab?
Ich hatte sowas schon mal bei Saturn getestet, und im Kino ;D, und fans geil!, von Shutter halte ich nicht so viel, auch wenn es besser ist, für mich ist das P/L Verhältniss bei Poli besser, allein schon wegen den Brillen 

Ich dachte an das:

- Cinema 3D Monitor LG D2342P für das 3D Blue Rays sehen per PS3 (Kabel müsste ich testen ob meins geht)
- be quiet! Dark Power Pro P10 (bye noname NT ;D)
- XFX Radeon 6870 (Grafikleistung 2D: Für mich mehr als ausreichend, hab ja keine Grafikkiller und auch nicht vor in nächster Zeit mir welche zu holen, BF3 ist nicht so mein Ding. 3D= Ich rechne dort mit etwa -50% der fps, und ich habe Jahrelang auf nidiregen mit mittleren Eisntellungen in Spielen mit meiner 9500GT gespielt, und ich hab mich mit der (Für war es damals eine gigantische Grafikleistung, halt der wechsel von einen Win95 PC auf einen Vista PC@300€, und mit der neuen Graka dürfte ich aktuellen Spiele auf halben Einstellungen flüssig Spielen können, auf der 6870 leuft Crysis 2 auf maximalsten Einstellungen mit 40fps flüssig, ich wäre mit nidiregen schon zufrieden xD, brauch halt nicht soo viel Grafikelsitung, und Grafikpower spiele spiele ich nicht bis selten, vielleicht hole ich mir später Mass Effect 3 und Dirt 3 noch, aber erst später.

-Ich habe vor mir einen i5 Ivy oder Sandy zu kaufen, also 2500k oder 3570k, Overlocking vielleicht noch, wäre beim Kühler drinnen (In richtung Dark Rock Pro und Alpenhöfer K2)

-später kaufe ich mir wohl noch einen Blue Ray Leser für den PC (Der eine von LG kostet glaub nur noch 40€, mit LG hab ich gute Ehfahrungen, 1x LG Brenner und 1x noname Brenner der auch von LG ist)

-Und der Monitor wird haubtsächlich für 3D Filme@PS3 und 2D in 3D verwendet werden, sonst halt als 2. normaler, und vielleicht auch mal ein Game was mit der 9500GT drinnen ist ;D

-2D auf 3D Umrechnen pakt mein 7850er auch, hatte mal Cybelink Power DVD getestet, halt ohne 3D Monitor xD

-Ich weiß das der 7850er die 6870 ausbremst, daher würd er später noch durch i5-2500k oder 3570k ausgetauscht.
Dazu 8GB Ram mindestens.

Mein aktuell neutest Spiele sind: NFS: HP (2010) und Portal 2 ;D, hab auch Prince of Persia: The Forgotten Sands (Geiles Game, war bei der PCGH-DVD bei ;D), aber da macht mein PC auf niedrig schlapp 

Ich werde wohl überwiegen Command and Conquer 3+RA3 in 3D spielen, und das müsste die 6870 mit meinen 7850 locker schaffen.

Dawn of War evt. auch wenn es unsterstützt wird.

Half Life@Sourche Engine werde ich wohl auch in 3D spielen können , meine 9500GT schafft es ja fast auf max. (TF2 ist fast flüssig, Garrys Mod flüssig)

Edit:

Ich möchte auf 3D aufrüsten weil: Ich zuause auch ein par Filme in 3D sehen möchte, und ein par Games (Nicht auf den hösten Einstellungne, kann gerne auf Schatten versichten), meistens auch ältere Games spielen möchte in 3D.

Dazu ist mir 1x 23" beim Fenstermodus spielen (Minecraft jeah!), zu klein, ist halt Chrome auf den halben Bildschirm, dann noch Google Talk, und Windows Media Player@Technobase.FM (Bin zu faul auf VLC umzustellen, ist instaliert ;D) 

Desweiteren wäre ich schön wenn ich am PC stizen könnte und eine BD kucken können in Full HD, daher 2. Monitor, denn mein Röhrenfernseher ist nicht so gut und Zeitgemäch mit seinen riesen Pixeln.

Daher 1x Monitor am PC an, der andere an der PS3 und BD rein.


----------



## Painkiller (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Monitor 3D Spiele Fähig?*



> Warum ratest du mir von Polfiltertechnik ab?


Weil ich den 3D-Effekt bei Shutterbrillen besser finde.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Monitor 3D Spiele Fähig?*

Ich gehe voher nochmal zu MM oder Saturn, mal sehen, Poli sollte reichen für mich ;D

Wenns gut ist gibs evt. auch noch einen Cinema 3D Fernseher (Man könnte ihn gut als PC Monitor mussbrauchen xD)


----------



## ich111 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Monitor 3D Spiele Fähig?*

Als Graka würde ich zu einer Sapphire 7850/7870 (OC) mit dual-Fan Kühlung greifen, wenn du aber 120Hz-3D mit Shutterbrillen willst, dann würde ich zur bald erscheinenden GTX670 greifen. Wenn du unbedingt 3D mit Poly willst dann kaufe es dir. Hier im Forum hat kaum jemand Erfahrungen damit bzw. kennt sich mit der dafür notwendigen Hardware aus, da die meisten kein 3D wollen/brauchen und fast alle, die 3D haben wollen zur 120Hz-Variante mit Shutterbrillen (Nvidia 3D-Vision Kit) greifen, da es zum Zocken wesentlich besser ist und keine reduzierung der Auflösung in 3D zu Folge hat.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Monitor 3D Spiele Fähig?*

Ich bleib bei der 6870, da mir die Leistung völlig ausreicht, Ich gib mich mit der halben Grafileistung zufireden, und Aktuelel Games spiel ich eh nicht , mein letztes ist auch 2010 (Portal 2 und NFS: HP) 

Ich werde mir wohl bald im Laden ein par Fernseher ansehen (Poli und Schutter), denke aber das wird meine Enscheidung zum Poli nicht ändern.

Dann werde ich mir wohl in den nächsten Monaten den LG D2342P bestellen, und danach halt das Dark POwer Pro P10 und die XFX Radeon 6870.


----------

